
Marketing a new social network - thynine
I am gonna start beta testing a new social network that uses maps a lot but I am not sure how to market it? I don&#x27;t know if I should use influencers, and if yes which category would be more suitable? I know that people are hooked on instagram, facebook, and twitter however i feel that the need to empower everysingle person on the planet equally is not met, this is why the app was created
======
CM30
This probably sounds really cliched by now, but this seems like the perfect
use for influencer marketing. Social networks are always driven by network
effects, and having big names there early is what often drives the initial
engagement.

So approach a bunch of popular people on Twitter/YouTube/Instagram/whatever
(including celebrities), and try to incentivise them to use your social
network, as well as to advertise it to their followers.

------
Vee_
Very Interesting concept

~~~
thynine
Thank you! Would you be interested in trying the beta test once it is
released?

------
Vee_
What does this app do? It uses maps but what does it use maps for? Is it
sharing content, pictures, etc? What need does it serve. Are you trying to get
random people around the world to connect? China probably wont be in due to
communist ways.

~~~
thynine
Random people may connect if they wish, but initially it is more about seeing
what is happening worldwide in realtime, and of course people can befirend
each other or follow each other. One can share texts, pictures, videos, audio.
For now we will try to beta test only in North America

